# New home..what pump is this?



## Lawnmilitarydude (Dec 8, 2020)

New member here getting ready to close on a home in Navarre FL. The attached picture is not a good shot and I will have more next week but is what the seller is calling the well pump. My old system had a well pump but was a pool pump. Can you help explain what this is? Thank you

Doug


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like a standard well with a submerged pump. Is this well supplying the house with water or is it used for some other exclusive use? Irrigation?


----------



## Lawnmilitarydude (Dec 8, 2020)

It is suppling the irrigation system from what the mls reads...lawn pump. I'll know more next week. Thanks for the post. Could this run a entire system?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Depends on water flow and water quality.


----------



## Lawnmilitarydude (Dec 8, 2020)

It does look life a submersible pump. The connection is lose so that needs attention. Is there any maintenance to do on these for upkeep? I did have a have a hard time finding the zoning valves.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm not aware of any preventive maintenance requirements for these. Ideally you would be able to measure (and therefore monitor) the pump output over time because the pump can wear out. Most people just wait until pump failure is obvious, but presumably you don't have to.

Personally, I would be inclined to add a hose bibb and a diaphragm tank.


----------

